# Feeding chingmax



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I just had a random thought here, Chingmax is fed to flowerhorns to help grow their prominant humps / Koks, so what would happen if you feed it to other cichlids? Since many cichlids get humps it would seem logical that chingmax would enhance these as well. I don't know of anyone who's tried it , and I'm not planning this myself but it seems worth investigating hypotheticly at least. Anyone have any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I have tried it on my Midas and GT. They don't seem to want to eat it. I asked the same question to gage because he knows so much about FHs. He said it could help some as some different fish were used to to make a FH. It is specially formulated for FH though. I don't know if my Midas and GT were just too used to eating the other pellets. It does seem the chingmix pellets are harder and more dense maybe that's why my other fish don't like to eat it. I bought the chingmix right after I bought the FHs so they were fed it from the start of me owning them. They are used to it. Give it a try it wont hurt them. I just have to say it again......I LOVE your FH, it's very beautiful.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

My 2 cents, I wouldn't feed Chingmix to any fish I own until they have actually shown test results proving it is hormone free. So far all I've seen is a lot of talk from the maker and distributor.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it didnt do much for any of my fish except my flowerhorn and convict, as my convict has the large kok gene in it. it should work for any fish that grows a large kok, like midas, but he midas needs the gene to get a kok for it to work.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> LOVE your FH, it's very beautiful.


I don't have a Flowerhorn, at least not anymore  .I had one about a year and a half ago, he rocketed to 5" in what seemed like no-time and then went on a killing spree. Shortly after that I rehomed him. 


> I wouldn't feed Chingmix to any fish I own until they have actually shown test results proving it is hormone free. So far all I've seen is a lot of talk from the maker and distributor.


 Yeah , until someone wants to sponsor an independent lab. test on the stuff , talk is all we'll get.
Your thinking along my line there Gage. Like I said though it was a random though, just wondering.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow Don't mention the word Labs or Test here, you would be asking for controversy/ :roll:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> Wow Don't mention the word Labs or Test here, you would be asking for controversy/


 What!?! Controversy , on this forum!?! No way!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought chingmix was the only one that had past lab test and was found to be hormone free.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I couldn't say either way , at least untill I see a set of test results. You may be right lil momma it could well be hormone free , it's just hard to take the producers word for it if they are the only ones saying that . They're out to make money on the stuff after all .Remember, this is a "what if " post , so lets keep it to them.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

lil mama said:


> I thought chingmix was the only one that had past lab test and was found to be hormone free.


It's never been tested in the US that I'm aware of. There was some talk that it had been tested overseas but no concrete results were ever provided. The distributor didn't even know what to ask the lab to test for.

This is probably the most educated post I've seen on the topic, from a member on fhusa.



> Unfortunately, the jury is out on this food supplement. Chingmix is a great product to use when trying to bring your fish up to par for a fish show. Again I say only for the fish show. This food supplement should not be used as a dietary staple for your prized fish.
> 
> The ingredients listed on the package are the basics with the main vitamins and minerals packed within and not disclosed on the packaging. Hence the main reason why this fish food was stopped by our authorities from being sold.
> 
> ...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

whid you do with your flowerhorns westwood? youhd some very nice ones i im not mistaken.


----------

